# Residential Contract



## cargillp (Nov 28, 2016)

Would anyone be willing to send my a residential contract that I could use for my customers? I don't want to reinvent the wheel. 

Thank you!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't do many residential's but this is what I use.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I don't do many residential's but this is what I use.


That's very kind of you, and a good basic start for the guy who didn't introduce himself to the forum.

Now he owes you at least breakfast for a few days at your local favorite diner.Thumbs Up

Most of us pay some local lawyer, who understands the laws of our particular state / county, to ensure we are complying with the regulations, but then that would be silly, no ?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> That's very kind of you, and a good basic start for the guy who didn't introduce himself to the forum.
> 
> Now he owes you at least breakfast for a few days at your local favorite diner.Thumbs Up
> 
> Most of us pay some local lawyer, who understands the laws of our particular state / county, to ensure we are complying with the regulations, but then that would be silly, no ?


Well I can't tell him everything now can I.
My commercial contracts are lawyer proofed, never bothered with the residence ones as I usually only do 1 or 2 a year. But I pretty much cobbled it together from my commercial one.
I just spoke with a prospective client the other day, had the contract and they were what's this the other plow guy never had a contract -(and this is for a commercial)
So I had to explain the concept of a contract how it protects them and me and spells out everything so there is no misunderstandings.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

You don't need a contract, just throw a ton of lights all over your truck, huge tow mirrors, & stacks (better yet, stacks for your stacks)...and you'll be good to go

Ps I'm assuming you run a diesel rig..?..if not, scratch that & get glass packs


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

2001 F-350 dually with a 7.3 of course it's diesel and stacks, BLECH, don't think so.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

That's kinda funny.
Acquaintance of mine was asking me about plowing the just other day. Said that he was going to get started with a few driveways. Wasn't long before I found out that he had a dually. I told him good luck with that in single car driveways. He said "yea, I had not thought about that." 
Sigh


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Now. you just need to do one more thing to be a true Pro.
Do ya have a copy of 



to play at 2-3am while plowing a drive?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Keep it simple for residentials. Before you know it you'll have a ton.


----------

